# What color would you call this bird



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## redleg23 (May 6, 2009)

Indigo check... To make certain it is an Indigo check out the birds tail bar. A true indigo will have a washed out (faded) bar. Indigo is a dominant color gene. Very common and easy to produce in quantity.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Indigo check! One of my favorite colors 
Although I find it odd that it doesn't effect all the pattern. I've never seen one like that. I know it doesn't effect sooty checking, but it should turn all the pattern rusty/brownish colored.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Thanks


*What you have is a blue check showing the INDIGO MODIFIER *GEORGE


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

What babies would it have if i breed it with a blue check? The guy i got it from said he got all different colors from him including an all white bird, but I don't know what he was breed to. His words were, he throws all different colors even all white.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

That means he must be carrying recessive white, which when bred to another bird who carries (or shows) recessive white, you'll get all white babies.

Anyway, if this guy has two indigo gene copies, you'll get all blue check (or bar, depending on if they carry bar) indigos. If he only has one copy of the gene, you'll get half indigos and half regular blues


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

OK Thanks Mary. One more question then i will leave you alone, what if i breed him to a saddle, any chance of getting a indigo saddle. Thanks


----------



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

I have a bird with a similar color, The breeder I got mine from called him a chocolate color. He is the father of these four next to him. He was paired to a black hen and created all different colors (He is the one furthest to the left).


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow, They could be twins


----------



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

Ha Ha, yah they look very similar... He is actually my best flyer, and one of my favorite birds


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

PigeonX said:


> I have a bird with a similar color, The breeder I got mine from called him a chocolate color. He is the father of these four next to him. He was paired to a black hen and created all different colors (He is the one furthest to the left).


*Hi PigeonX, First a lot of racing people call INDIGO chocolate this is due because they are not into genetics, the bird you have is Indigo. Now when you bred this bird was he and his mate in an indivdual cage? As I look at the photo you posted I see what looks to be two blacks, one check that could be indigo, and one opal. I would realy like to see a picture of the black hen that you had him mated to, the tail and the wing.* GEORGE


----------



## indigobob (Nov 12, 2008)

The bird at the front is a dilute indigo chequer. The cock has one gene for indigo, if he had two, he would be very similar to an ash-red chequer.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

What color would you experts call this bird? I call it the black, but im sure there is a right name for it. I'm going to try to keep track of the colors of the saddles because you have to give the proper color at the shows, and all these different colors confuse me.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

indigobob said:


> The bird at the front is a dilute indigo chequer. The cock has one gene for indigo, if he had two, he would be very similar to an ash-red chequer.


I agree! Definitely a silver indigo.


And Shadybug, he looks like a black saddle to me. _Could_ be a t-pattern but I'm thinking black.


----------



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

george simon said:


> *Hi PigeonX, First a lot of racing people call INDIGO chocolate this is due because they are not into genetics, the bird you have is Indigo. Now when you bred this bird was he and his mate in an indivdual cage? As I look at the photo you posted I see what looks to be two blacks, one check that could be indigo, and one opal. I would realy like to see a picture of the black hen that you had him mated to, the tail and the wing.* GEORGE


She flew away last year, and never came back while the black young ones were about three weeks old, but this is a picture of the chocolate silver indigo cock, his black hen, and there two first round offspring. They are the two colorful ones in the picture above.


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

Yes, that pair could have bred the babies in the picture. I don't see the opal that George sees. As indigo bob stated, the golden breasted one looks like an dilute indigo check to me as well.

A lot of the dilute blue racers I have seen, have this golden collar on the neck. Never quite figured out why...

Regards,
Rudolph


----------

